# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil over datum

## Bried

Hoi .... Het bleek dat de pil die ik slikte een maandje overdatum was. Is het nu zo dat deze niet meer werkt ?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bried,

Er is nergens iets te vinden over het over data zijn van de pil. Zelf neem ik aan dat als de pil over datum is, hij idd niet meer werkt (die datum staat er niet voor niets op  :Wink: ).
Je zou voor de zekerheid je arts kunnen bellen met deze vraag, verder zou ik adviseren het goed in de gaten te houden. Of je menstruatie nog gewoon normaal gaat verlopen, raak je nou overtijd, doe dan gewoon een test!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

